# 0.6mm too small for thera-band blue?



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

are 0.6mm metal balls too small for therband blue?? would it wreck the band or would it be fine??

Adam


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

don't see a problem at all go ahead


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe it will shorten your band life....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Adam2k90 said:


> Hello,
> 
> are 0.6mm metal balls too small for therband blue?? would it wreck the band or would it be fine??
> 
> Adam










0.6mm balls ?


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Hello,
> 
> are 0.6mm metal balls too small for therband blue?? would it wreck the band or would it be fine??
> 
> Adam










0.6mm balls ?
[/quote]

Im a noob, is my excuse







What do you think as Ive had two different opinions??


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

6mm sorry!!!!


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Depends on how wide the bands are and how much you stretch them (and ofcourse the taper). 20-25 mm wide and stretched 500% will be ok. You might even want to use 2 of them per side.
For ammo that small, the weight and dimensions of the pouch have a large impact on performance.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> I believe it will shorten your band life....


6mm nit 0.6mm..


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

6mm should be fine for plinking, but you might get some handslap because the bands have more energy than the ball is letting them use. If you can mind the pain a little, you should be fine for plinking. Or just cut the theratube blue longer and only pull to your cheek...then you should be fine.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hit and run said:


> Depends on how wide the bands are and how much you stretch them (and ofcourse the taper). 20-25 mm wide and stretched 500% will be ok. You might even want to use 2 of them per side.
> For ammo that small, the weight and dimensions of the pouch have a large impact on performance.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Theraband-Thera-Band-Blue-Catapult-Slingshot-Bands-/170676239237?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item27bd18bb85#ht_561wt_689

How about this? I bought this one.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

those are heavy bands for 6mm ammo..you are going to get a lot of hand slap. id recommend 3/8 inch steel for those.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> 6mm should be fine for plinking, but you might get some handslap because the bands have more energy than the ball is letting them use. If you can mind the pain a little, you should be fine for plinking. Or just cut the theratube blue longer and only pull to your cheek...then you should be fine.


I'm a noob what's plinking and I don't need to buy bigger ones?YES!!!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I shoot steel BBs (4.5mm) with Theraband Gold. Works just fine. The trick is to cut the bands to fit the ammo. My bands are 1 cm tapered to .5 cm and are 23 cm long, before tying. I didn't cut these, they are scrap that ZDP-189 (Thanks, Dan!) sent me last year. If you're cutting your own, they should work well with no taper. For 6mm steel, straight cut 1cm x 23cm should work fine. Also, use the lightest pouch possible. I have some very thin and flexible leather that I bought at Michael's in North Carolina.

Henry


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I shoot steel BBs (4.5mm) with Theraband Gold. Works just fine. The trick is to cut the bands to fit the ammo. My bands are 1 cm tapered to .5 cm and are 23 cm long, before tying. I didn't cut these, they are scrap that ZDP-189 (Thanks, Dan!) sent me last year. If you're cutting your own, they should work well with no taper. For 6mm steel, straight cut 1cm x 23cm should work fine. Also, use the lightest pouch possible. I have some very thin and flexible leather that I bought at Michael's in North Carolina.
> 
> Henry


My problem is that The band is ore cut as shown in the link above and thus I'm unsure why size ammo to get as I didn't want to cut it. How about 10mm?? And where can I get larger ball bearings


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Adam2k90 said:


> I shoot steel BBs (4.5mm) with Theraband Gold. Works just fine. The trick is to cut the bands to fit the ammo. My bands are 1 cm tapered to .5 cm and are 23 cm long, before tying. I didn't cut these, they are scrap that ZDP-189 (Thanks, Dan!) sent me last year. If you're cutting your own, they should work well with no taper. For 6mm steel, straight cut 1cm x 23cm should work fine. Also, use the lightest pouch possible. I have some very thin and flexible leather that I bought at Michael's in North Carolina.
> 
> Henry


My problem is that The band is ore cut as shown in the link above and thus I'm unsure why size ammo to get as I didn't want to cut it. How about 10mm?? And where can I get larger ball bearings
[/quote]

Sorry, I should have followed the link, first. TBB is pretty heavy tube. I would recommend at least .50 cal steel or .44 cal lead for that bandset. 6mm steel is much too light.


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just ordered some of these from this website
http://www.bearingoptions.co.uk/ball-bearings-95mm-38-catapultslingshot-ammo-x-200-1945-p.asp

Will theese be better??? canceled the order of the small ones.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

why worry so much man? not saying it's a bad thing to do your homework at all, in fact it tells us that you are very serious about this

you will do just fine with your new order, great call, and great information provided by others here also benefit many people i have to thank you for that

but the only irreversible damage you can do is by not wearing eye protection


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you cut the strips thin enough even .177 bbs would be fine.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Theraband Blue tubes need big ammo 3/8" (9.5 mm) or larger


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> why worry so much man? not saying it's a bad thing to do your homework at all, in fact it tells us that you are very serious about this
> 
> you will do just fine with your new order, great call, and great information provided by others here also benefit many people i have to thank you for that
> 
> but the only irreversible damage you can do is by not wearing eye protection










I would be lying if I said I didint buy safety goggles today along with all the other stuff..... and thanks,


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> Theraband Blue tubes need big ammo 3/8" (9.5 mm) or larger


Just bought that excact size!


----------

